# Gamescom 2013 Babes



## arthur-s (24. August 2013)

Hallo, sonst gab es doch auf PC Games immer eine Fotostrecke mit den Messeschönheiten. Kommt bestimmt noch. immerhin gibt es schon das interview Video von PC Games: Gamescom 2013: Messe-Babes im Interview
Auch auf anderen Spielemagazin-Seiten ist dieses jahr noch nicht viel los. Darum mache ich einfach mal diesen Thread auf, um Orte im Netz zu sammeln auf denen es Fotos von den Messebabes zu sehen gibt.

Gute und viele Fotos habe ich hier gefunden: G|C Babes - Fotos seit 2003! - Fotos

Hier gibt es noch keine Fotos von diesem jahr (kommen hoffentlich noch?), aber immerhin schon einige Links zu den 2013er Babes: Messe Beauties v2.0 - Startseite

Eine recht gute Seite, die leider schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr aktualisiert wurde: GC babes - die Seite mit den heissesten Messebabes | Home


----------



## cryzen (24. August 2013)

Vielen würde ich gern meinen Ram Riegel zeigen, der Leuchtet sogar nach Benutzung


----------



## Zeus18 (26. August 2013)

Die schönsten Messeschönheiten waren in Halle 8 bei Tactical.


----------



## arthur-s (27. August 2013)

Die bei Tactical fand ich etwas überstyled. Aber schlecht waren sie nicht


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2013)

arthur-s schrieb:


> Die bei Tactical fand ich etwas überstyled. Aber schlecht waren sie nicht


 
Ich meine nur die eine brunette, und nicht die 40 jährige blonde!


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

Der wichtigste Thread zu jeder Messe...


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

"Sex Sells!" Das ist ja bekannt. Aber wenn man heiße Werbeträger einsetzt, die nichtmal wissen für was sie werben, das ist dann schon arm.

http://gc-babes.discobeatz.com/imag.../thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_2013-08-22 18-49-43.JPG

Die konnten jedenfalls gestern bei TAFF nichtmal annähernd ihren Arbeitgeber richtig ausprechen.....


Das einzige, was ich immer sehr schön finde, sind die Cosplay-Schönheiten. Die meisten machen das ja aus eigenem Interesse und stehen auch dahinter


----------



## XT1024 (29. August 2013)

Pff es gibt webseiten für alles.


the.hai schrieb:


> "Sex Sells!" Das ist ja bekannt.


 Und das funktioniert wirklich?


the.hai schrieb:


> Aber wenn man  heiße Werbeträger einsetzt, die nichtmal wissen für was sie werben, das  ist dann schon arm.
> 
> http://gc-babes.discobeatz.com/imag.../thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_2013-08-22 18-49-43.JPG
> 
> Die konnten jedenfalls gestern bei TAFF nichtmal annähernd ihren Arbeitgeber richtig ausprechen.....


 Jaa die hatte ich gestern auch zufällig gesehen.  ich meine 

Und sonst: sollen das unnütze Personal entfernen -> dann ist auch mehr Platz für die zahlenden Besucher. Und mit dem gesparten Geld noch eine Halle aufmachen. Dann ist noch mehr Platz. 
Wenn man Geld bezahlen will um halbnackte Frauen zu sehen, kann man das ja im entsprechenden Etablissement machen.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> "Sex Sells!" Das ist ja bekannt. Aber wenn man heiße Werbeträger einsetzt, die nichtmal wissen für was sie werben, das ist dann schon arm.



Ja das stimmt wirklich, habe ich selber mitbekommen. Ist wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt wirklich, habe ich selber mitbekommen. Ist wirklich nicht gut.


 


XT1024 schrieb:


> Und das funktioniert wirklich?


 
Ich arbeite neben dem Studium in der Autovermietung und meine blonde 19jährige Kollegin "verkauft" komischerweise besser^^

Sehr witzig find ich aber die Babes in Anbetracht des Altersdurchschnitts der Messebesucher, liegt der schon bei ü18?

IMG_4126 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ich arbeite neben dem Studium in der Autovermietung und meine blonde 19jährige Kollegin "verkauft" komischerweise besser^^
> 
> Sehr witzig find ich aber die Babes in Anbetracht des Altersdurchschnitts der Messebesucher, liegt der schon bei ü18?
> 
> IMG_4126 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 
Ich vermute schon das die über 18 sind.


----------



## the.hai (29. August 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich vermute schon das die über 18 sind.


 
die babes sind 100% über 18^^ aber der schnitt der besucher? gamescom a.k.a. softcore-venus^^


----------



## Zeus18 (29. August 2013)

Achso, ups sorry. Ja ne das logischerweise nicht. Sönst würden die ja keine Altersbändchen verlangen.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (30. August 2013)

Die bei Caseking haben es natürlich echt übertrieben, kommen die gerade von einem Pornodreh ?
Ich mein die sehen ja nicht schlecht aus aber muss es denn so knapp sein ? Zumal wie hier schon gesagt wurde hauptsächlich Kinder dahin gehen. 

Aber auch kenne auch genug Leute die mit 15 oder 16 ein 18ner Bändchen hatten weil Mutt, Vatti oder sonst wer aus der Familie denen die Karten besorgt hat.

Und den ganzen Verkleidungskram naja find ich nicht gerade sexy.


----------



## the.hai (30. August 2013)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Und den ganzen Verkleidungskram naja find ich nicht gerade sexy.


 
ach, so schöne tekken-babes  why not


----------



## Zeus18 (30. August 2013)

agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Die bei Caseking haben es natürlich echt übertrieben, kommen die gerade von einem Pornodreh ?
> Ich mein die sehen ja nicht schlecht aus aber muss es denn so knapp sein ? Zumal wie hier schon gesagt wurde hauptsächlich Kinder dahin gehen.
> 
> Aber auch kenne auch genug Leute die mit 15 oder 16 ein 18ner Bändchen hatten weil Mutt, Vatti oder sonst wer aus der Familie denen die Karten besorgt hat.
> ...


 



Also das mit dem Verkleidungskram ist ja komplett was anderes, aber die Babes von Caseking laufen schon seid 2009 so rum. Das ist jetzt echt kein heißes Spektakel. Also die meisten kennen es schon. Ist zwar wirklich knapp wie die angezogen sind, aber immerhin gibt es zwischen den Games dort auch noch was zu staunen!



Zeus


----------



## agentsmith1612 (31. August 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> ach, so schöne tekken-babes  why not


 Wems gefällt ok, mir halt nicht, aber jeder wie er will.



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Verkleidungskram ist ja komplett was anderes, aber die Babes von Caseking laufen schon seid 2009 so rum. Das ist jetzt echt kein heißes Spektakel. Also die meisten kennen es schon. Ist zwar wirklich knapp wie die angezogen sind, aber immerhin gibt es zwischen den Games dort auch noch was zu staunen!
> Zeus


 
Scheinen die ja nötig zu haben, wie die Kinder da an der Bühne drängeln. Fragt sich jetzt warum, wegen der Frauen oder wegen kostenlosem Schrott.


----------



## Two-Face (1. September 2013)

Diese Tussis haben doch selber alle keine Ahnung von Gaming und sind doch nur für's Marketing da - wer das ignoriert und es trotzdem geil findet, muss ganz schön schwanzgesteuert sein.


----------



## mds51 (1. September 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese Tussis haben doch selber alle keine Ahnung von Gaming und sind doch nur für's Marketing da - wer das ignoriert und es trotzdem geil findet, muss ganz schön schwanzgesteuert sein.


 
Warum auch nicht  Geht doch nix über hübsche Mädels


----------



## Zeus18 (2. September 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Diese Tussis haben doch selber alle keine Ahnung von Gaming und sind doch nur für's Marketing da - wer das ignoriert und es trotzdem geil findet, muss ganz schön schwanzgesteuert sein.


 
Ja ok, aber so schlimm ist das doch nicht!


----------



## MOD6699 (3. September 2013)

Wieso sind doch nicht nackt oder?


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2013)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Wieso sind doch nicht nackt oder?


 
Noch nicht. Bestimmt aber nächstes Jahr als Abschied!


----------



## agentsmith1612 (10. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja ok, aber so schlimm ist das doch nicht!


 
Naja, also ich war schon öfter auf anderen Messen IAA und so, dort sehen die Messe Babes mindestens genauso gut aus, aber auf keinen Fall billig und die, die dort an den Autos stehen müssen alles wissen. Das ganze Auto mit allen Funktionen.

Wenn man aber auf eine Tuningmesse geht werden die Babes zwar geiler aber auch billiger und haben genau wie auf der Gamescom keine Ahnung.

Woher kommt das wohl ? Liegt es vielleicht am Publikum ?


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2013)

Ja ok, aber ich kann das ja nicht mit anderen Messen vergleichen, denn ich gehe nur auf zur Gamescom.


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja ok, aber ich kann das ja nicht mit anderen Messen vergleichen, denn ich gehe nur auf zur Gamescom.


 
also zu meinen zeiten auf der hobbyland-berlin gabs sowas nicht ^^

naja, solange man noch nach ner halben stunde weiß ob man auf der venus oder ifa/icc/gamescom ist, is ja allet jut^^


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2013)

Das heißt ja, es wurde immer besser. 



Zeus


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (10. September 2013)

Hahahaha!
Die Messe ist seit 1,5 Wochen vorbei und ihr diskutiert noch hitzig über die Messe Babes... 
Ich war zwar dieses Jahr nicht auf der GC, aber abgesehen vom Caseking Stand fand ich, dass die "angemessene" Klamotten an hatten.
Marketing eben.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. September 2013)

WOW, ist ja auch so dramatisch das wir nach 1,5 Wochen noch darüber diskutieren. Jedes Jahr immer dieselben Klamotten bei Caseking. Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr ein wenig mehr Haut.


----------

